# Johnny & Jugnu: Fast food staff arrested for not giving police free burgers!!!



## ChibiMofo (Jun 14, 2021)

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-57428903


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 18, 2021)

dude this is in pakistan abuse of power is common place there, though the PM is trying to weed out corruption


----------

